# Modelling Tool für JEE



## TJava (16. Apr 2014)

Hallo, 

ich suche eine Modellierungstool für JavaEE. Das heißt ich modelliere dort Klassen in UML.
Wähle Server aus, Framework, etc. und bekommen den Rahmen generiert.

Gibt es sowas? Wenn nein wenigsten ein UML Tool,welches mir Code generiert?


----------

